# Peach and White Chocolate Sponge Pudding



## kyles (Sep 19, 2004)

*Peach and White Chocolate Sponge Pudding*

_Topping_

2 Peaches, skin on, sliced
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
1 Tablespoon butter
sprinkle of cinnamon

Melt the butter in a non stick frying pan and add sugar, cook gently until sugar has dissolved. Add the peaches and sprinkle with cinnamon. Turn the heat down and cook gently, tossing the peaches gently. Cook for five minutes then allow to cool whilst you make the sponge.

_Sponge_
1/2 cup sugar
100 grams (3.5 ounces) butter
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/3 cups plain flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
approx 2 Tablespoons milk
100g (about half a block) white chocolate, chopped

Cream the sugar and butter, then add the eggs one at  time. Add vanilla,
baking powder and flour, and gradually add the milk to achieve a smooth dropping consistency, beat until creamy. With a spoon, fold the the white chocolate.

In a greased cake tin, arrange the peaches and pour the syrup from the pan over.  Spoon the sponge over the top and bake in a moderate 180 degree oven for approximately 30 minutes.

Serves 4 - 6


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

This looks very nice.  Well done, Kyles.

p.s.  I looked Klim up.  He'll do.


----------



## middie (Sep 19, 2004)

sounds yummy.


----------



## kyles (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad you approve my choice of dessert, and in mudbug's case, my choice in Australian swimmers  :P


----------

